# Testing Accuracy Of A New Seagull M177S Handwind



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I had a AWF forum member take a week to check and adjust the accuracy of my new Seagull using his regulator invention. Reported average was plus 10 seconds/24Hrs...

After the week of 4 positioning testing, the member produced +2 seconds/24hrs!!! Impressive!


----------

